

Ask HN: Do you have second thoughts every time you type hacker news into Google? - millzlane

I do, I just wonder if this could some day count against me if my web searches are ever scrutinized. or am I just paranoid?<p>You may have heard the about the NSA spycenter. Should we be worried? I think I'll just retrain myself to use ycombinator instead.<p>http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/03/ff_nsadatacenter/<p>Should we be worried? I think I'll just retrain myself to use ycombinator instead.
======
aslewofmice
I use a tool called Bookmarks to bypass any security monitoring NSA/CIA may
use in coordination with google.

------
lightyrs
Not sure if trolling or young.

